# Post-Surgery Swelling? Goiter?



## mysarojane (Sep 11, 2010)

So 2 weeks ago I had the right lobe of my thyroid removed. It's healing up nicely but now it seems as though the LEFT side of my thyroid is swelling. It feels like a golf ball under the left side of my incision. Feels definately different than "just" scar tissue.

Any input?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Have you phoned your doctor? I had a large swelling for awhile maybe up tp 3 weeks that looked like a ball. Best to check in with your doctor. Otherwise, how are you feeling?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mysarojane said:


> So 2 weeks ago I had the right lobe of my thyroid removed. It's healing up nicely but now it seems as though the LEFT side of my thyroid is swelling. It feels like a golf ball under the left side of my incision. Feels definately different than "just" scar tissue.
> 
> Any input?


I sure would put a call in to the doctor; please do that today and let us know. Does not sound normal to me.

Sometimes a patient can get a hematoma after the surgery.


----------

